# Gheenoe Rebuild



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting rear deck..

Bondo is not good glue.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

You learn something every day. I did not know that bondo was glue ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Going to have to rename that boat the Rice Krispy,
put it in water and listen to it snap, crackle and pop,

                               


15 cans worth of adhesive spray foam ought to hold the bow deck in place...

Maybe there's enough fiberglass everywhere else to hold the bondo in place...


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree that Bondo is not really a glue. However, if used in a rigid structure (not much, if any, flexing) it is extremely strong when mixed properly. With that many stringers, with glass applied over it, I don't see a problem. He's not (or should't) be pounding through 3 foot seas in a highsider anyway. And he won't do it more than once. I used to use the same technique to repair rusted-out VW bug bodies. When glassed over, they could pound the pot holes in Pennsylvania (the world's largest pot holes) and never have a problem. Just MHO, and my 2-cents worth. Not that I would do it that way on a glass boat, as opposed to a steel car body, but............

Kemo


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

the guy actually has his whole rebuild posted over on customgheenoe.com as well.


Alex


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

did he happen to explain why he left that "gap" or "channel" around the back deck?? 


sidenote....its amazing how far gone some of the gheenoes are that i see get rebuilt on this site...ive seen quite a few that looked like landfill material, that have been brought back to be cool little boats...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you guys sure it's Bondo? I just skimmed through it and just read "putty". When I tore my hull apart, there was some kind of putty used to bond a lot of it, and it looked like Bondo, but was 3452365425645x stronger than Bondo. The company that made the hull said they custom mixed their own "Bonding Agent" and that's what it was. I know what Bondo is too, I paint cars for a living.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

what i call putty is a fine powder called Q cell mixed with resin. i use it for all kinds of stuff. but that stuff looked like bondo to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks OSWLD, never heard of Q-cell before...had to go find it



> Q-CELL lightweight filler consists of hollow inorganic microspheres with exceptional whiteness and low bulk density. It may be used a volume extender in any thermoplastic or thermoset resin where a lightweight closed-cell structure is required, and is a particularly useful in producing syntactic cast polyester foams.
> The use of inorganic, synthetic hollow spheres as a filler in thermosetting resins can provide significant raw material cost savings while maintaining equal strength, reducing weight and improving impact properties. The main advantages of using Q-CELL microspheres are that they will not upset the basic properties of a GRP laminate or polyester casting, but will often enhance many physical and mechanical characteristics. This, combined with consistency, weight and cost reduction, results in Q-CELL providing an economical way of extending polyester resin, furthering the use of polyester resins in applications where a light weight is of primary importance.
> Q-CELL is added to resin at the rate of 0.5 -10% by weight dependent upon application, and up to 20% can be added if a paste consistency is required.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen lots of putties using various fillers, none looked like plain old polyester body filler. 

I've torn down boats too that have had gaps filler with bondo (it's easier to type out that generic polyester filler) then glassed over. I had to cut them out, so they did hold together relatively well. Then again, I've done large scale repairs in the past using scrap plywood and 1.5oz mat only. Not the best way, but it worked. 

Once it's covered over with glass and gelcoat, no one would ever be the wiser as to what is underneath. It might or might not hold up, fiberglass in general is pretty forgiving stuff. Having done stuff like that before, i would advise against it now. 

I want to know about the rear deck too, find out for us!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I like that front deck, but the rear deck looks stupid. Doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like he wanted a taller rear deck but had to
maintain room for the aluminum/plastic gunnel rails.
Also makes a catch for small round objects...


The really sad part of the Rice-Krispy is that he glassed over large
areas of gelcoat. That will delaminate, sooner or later.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that it's not some sort of auto body filler, cause it sure does look like it. I'm just saying it could be some other sort of bonding agent.  :-X


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't recall where I read it but I believe he said the gaps were to channel water. Whatever methods he used you got to admit a lot of ingenuity and work went into this.

I hope he used the proper materials for all that work for his sake. Even if not, it is not like any failures would be catostrophic or unrepairable.

The only thing I would change is put a cap on that back deck and make it a little larger.


----------

